# Flashlights you bought this month. Jan 2010



## NonSenCe (Jan 14, 2010)

Weird. didnt start this thread this month.. and no one else has either..

well my excuse is: I havent bought a flashlight this year yet! (only couple knives byrd raven and kershaw oso sweet)

So what flashlight have you bought this month.. not what you plan to buy.. but what is on the way.. (i am fighting the urge to buy warm tinted quark mini ti cr123 and liteflux 2t at the moment)


----------



## Max Brightness (Jan 14, 2010)

I expected to get the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-0 for Christmas but I didn't give a definite "yes I got it" in December so I'll mention it here.

My buddy Centropolis is thinning out his herd so I picked a few up from him this month.

Brass Peak Pacific with SSC P4 (1AA)
Stainless Steel Peak Matterhorn 3LED (1AAA)
Jetbeam Jet-I Pro IBS


----------



## Hacken (Jan 14, 2010)

my tk11 r2 should be here today. had to get a replacement for the one my wife lost..


----------



## FenixFire (Jan 14, 2010)

Ordered two Quark Ti MiNi 123. One in neutral white and the other in cool white that are on the way. I also ordered the Olight Xmas special that includes the M20 warrior and the ITP titanium keychain light earlier this month. I received those about a week ago 

I hope that's it for this month but I am looking at getting a Jetbeam RRT-2 Raptor but I think if I order that this month my girlfriend will kill me :shrug:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 14, 2010)

ITP C7,Nitecore EX10, Quark RGB.... Maratac AA and Liteflux LF3XT may have been in December.Id like to grab black Maratac AA soon .When will it end ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jan 14, 2010)

This month (so far):

4C Maglie (old style)

I've kind of slowed down now... I'm more interested in builds/mods than anything else right now.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 14, 2010)

McGizmo Haiku XP-G :naughty:

Surefire E1b Silver 

4sevens Mini 123 Ti


----------



## CDP930 (Jan 14, 2010)

Eagle Tac T100C Mark 2...love it. Not too in love with the switch. Feels cheapy but hasn't stopped me from throwing it on the duty belt in a Blackhawk holster.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fenix PD20 R2, Maratac AA and a Romisen RC-C6 II!


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Maratac AA /black


----------



## andyw513 (Jan 14, 2010)

The 35W HID light with case from KD...and am anxiously awaiting the month-long shipping process.


----------



## Mike 208 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just bought the Streamlight "Strion LED"; this is really a great light, and will become my new duty light. I was never really happy with the Strion xenon, so I never checked out the LED version. I went to an public safety equipment store today to pick up a trouser belt; the store just received a shipment of the LED Strions, so I asked if I could look at one. Next thing I know I'm buying the light, nylon holster and spending the little extra to get the light engraved (which I normally don't do). According to Streamlight, the Strion LED has as many lumens (160) as their larger LED Stingers. I'm sure the Stingers throw further, but the Strion lights up backyards (et al) with ease, so for me this is a winner.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 15, 2010)

Only thing this month is a E2L and a Z61 tailcap for my E2DL.


----------



## slappomatt (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought a ultrafire C2 clone and I am getting more rechagable batteries. Bought my first AW battery, a 17670. seems very nice. and I'm getting McClicky's for my surefires. Hate twisty's


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 15, 2010)

Malkoff EMS Orange MD2 with M60 and high/low switch :twothumbs


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 15, 2010)

TK40 :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## etherealshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Ra 85-Tr for me. Just got it the a few days ago from Battery Station, and couldn't be more pleased with it. I've stuck my H60 clip on it, which works a treat for a very deep pocket carry. I may have to get a clicky soon as well. :twothumbs


----------



## bjs55 (Jan 15, 2010)

tiablo A10 G


----------



## swampgator (Jan 15, 2010)

(2) Mag 2Cs
A freebie 9 LED from Harbor Freight
A bunch of bulbs


----------



## 276 (Jan 15, 2010)

Non so far.....


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fenix LD01 SS. Was looking for another of these but kept missing one. Seem to be on a AAA kick. If I have the cash I'm gonna buy an iTP A1 in SS. I'm a SS fan for sure, even more than Ti.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 16, 2010)

Mako w/red LED and a C3. Do parts count? I bought a few switches also.


----------



## Noobiwan (Jan 16, 2010)

ITP EOS A1 SS. Should be here really soon! Can't wait!


----------



## subneural (Jan 16, 2010)

Just bought the complete Petzl Tactikka XP Adapt system in flat black. This was a completely unplanned purchase, as I'd actually been saving for the Fenix LD20. However I need a good headlamp, while I don't absolutely need the LD20 right now. The Petzl was on sale, so it followed me home :twothumbs.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 16, 2010)

FiveMega 3xAA body (from Lighthound) + SolarForce basic bezel


----------



## Ping Pong (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Jakey (Jan 16, 2010)

Mike 208 said:


> I just bought the Streamlight "Strion LED"; this is really a great light, and will become my new duty light. I was never really happy with the Strion xenon, so I never checked out the LED version. I went to an public safety equipment store today to pick up a trouser belt; the store just received a shipment of the LED Strions, so I asked if I could look at one. Next thing I know I'm buying the light, nylon holster and spending the little extra to get the light engraved (which I normally don't do). According to Streamlight, the Strion LED has as many lumens (160) as their larger LED Stingers. I'm sure the Stingers throw further, but the Strion lights up backyards (et al) with ease, so for me this is a winner.



The Strion also has a lithium Ion battery compared to the Stinger's NiCad.
I don't like NiCad :shakehead


----------



## Burson (Jan 17, 2010)

iTP c7t


----------



## orbspeed1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ezcr2 and quark mini 123 on the way and tk30 for xmas. :twothumbs


----------



## computernut (Jan 18, 2010)

Leatherman Serac S3, I also have a LF ES-9 and SR-9 on order for my new G3.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jan 18, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> This month (so far):
> 
> 4C Maglite (old style)
> 
> I've kind of slowed down now... I'm more interested in builds/mods than anything else right now.



And now I've bought a 5C Maglite (old style) as well! Hoping I can cram 4 IMR 26650s into there, but I'll have to see... it will get used for a mod project regardless. 

I've got to hunt down a 6C now...


----------



## chaoss (Jan 18, 2010)

I just picked up a "muled" old school L1, this thing is sweet .


----------



## straightpuke (Jan 18, 2010)

Just got my Surefire E1B and I absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## WebWalker (Jan 18, 2010)

Have an LF2XT and a Zebralight SC30 ordered and shipping!!
(wife now recognizes the late night flashes)
(I blame you guys)


----------



## NonSenCe (Jan 30, 2010)

i caved in. and ordered one..

dx romisen g2. 


this was cheap month.. next month i might be buying two zebralights.


----------



## reeso (Jan 30, 2010)

Quark MiNi 123 Titanium Neutral White #49
Liteflux LF2XT with XP-G R5
McGizmo Sundrop XR-U
Mac's SST-50 EDC (this was paid for in December but is on way to me now)


----------



## jugornot (Jan 30, 2010)

2 TK20
1 Quark mini aa ti


----------



## etherealshade (Jan 30, 2010)

Deft FTP for me. The last few months have been getting more expensive. I really need to find a way to slow down. :thinking:


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jan 30, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> This month (so far):
> 
> 4C Maglite (old style)
> 
> I've kind of slowed down now... I'm more interested in builds/mods than anything else right now.



To add to that:

-L-Mini II neutral tint (My turbohead isn't seeing much use on my MC-E version, but I'd like a compact thrower.)

-5C Maglite

-Surefire E series parts; enough to lego a light together (I caved... this is like the fast food version of building or modding a light... my actual mods are taking too long! )

-Some FiveMega parts for my mods, as well as some AW batteries to power things.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 30, 2010)

A new spotlight... soon to be HID modded.


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 30, 2010)

Black preon kit from 4sevens on the way. That's all this month so far.


----------



## drifts1 (Jan 30, 2010)

ITP A3 EOS and an E20 I got off Amazon for $26.25 shipped!


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 30, 2010)

Ordered an iTP A3 EOS about 20 minutes ago... my keyring will be suitably awesome!


----------



## Lord Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

Quark Mini 123 Ti and Preon onesies and twosies.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jan 30, 2010)

TI IlluminaTi CA1 XP-G R5 (titanium threads are a drag in a twisty)
2 x ITP A3 EOS

Liked the A3 EOS so much I picked up a ...

ITP A2 EOS SS

Resisted Jetbeam RRT-0
Resisted Jetbeam Jet-I PRO V3
Resisted Dereelight C2H (this was the hardest but runtimes are not impressive, I didn't like the level spacing, and they aren't giving these away).

Quark Mini AA black - Finally broke down and bought this (in the mail). To my surprise I just couldn't find a better AA with the features I want. This only half fits the bill but I thought I'd give it a chance. If the XP-G is XP-Green, it's going back. My quest for the perfect AA is still on.

Next month hopefully zero lights. I am well lit.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I have only bought a few lights this month, the most interesting one is:


----------



## skyfire (Jan 30, 2010)

quark mini AA - gift for mom
tank007 AA from DX - gift for pops
black cat AAA (red) from DX - gift for niece
romisen RC-29 ll - desk light
Jetbeam RRT-0 - new favorite edc

will save the Jet lll M (warm tint) for next month.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 30, 2010)

Ti Quark MiNi AA neutral white
Xeno Cube V5


----------



## pwatcher (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, my excuse is I had virtually nothing beyond maglites before this
month. So while googling for flashlight reviews, I discovered CPF, and having lots of time on my hands (retired) I've gotten the following here or on the way! 

AKOray K-109A - 3 modes with infinite adjustments
Astro Aimer Gen II green laser
Brinkmann 809-1095-0 Armor Max LED 1AA Flashlight 
Fenix p3d ce - quite floody
Fenix TK11R2 - lots of throw
Fenix TK20, Black and Yellow Body, Cree LED, great throw and flood
Inova Xo3
Inova T5 Tactical Police LED Flashlight 125 Lumen T5-WB
JETBeam M2S SST-50
JetBeam Jet-III M R2 Army Green - infinite user selection for mode 2
JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 (strong thrower, even light) versatile
LED Lenser TT7438PC
Lumacraft D-Mini SE Q5 in Natural HA 
Malkoff m60wf drop in 
Malkoff m60f drop in 
Malkoff Valiant Little Twisty Flat Tail with a M60LL module
Maratac AA
Solarforce 5 Mode CREE R2 290 lumen drop in
NiteCore Defender Infinity CREE XP-E R2 
Olight M20 Warrior Premium w 2 reflectors and 2 filters
Photon Fanatic La Petite Killer in bare titanium
Quark 123x2 TitaniumTactical
2 - Quark Mini 123 Titanium Neutral White
Solarforce L2P HAIII GY Host
Streamlight 61302 Argo HP C4 LED (Headmount)
Streamlight 66118 Stylus Pro Black LED 
Streamlight 66318 MicroStream LED Pen
Streamlight 74301 Strion LED Flashlight with AC/12-Volt DC charger 
Streamlight Twin-Task 3C-UV Flashlights + infrared lens filter
SureFire A2 Aviator - white LEDs
SureFire A2 Aviator - green LEDs
SureFire 6P Original Tac Light - used as host for Malkoff m60wf
SureFire E2E Executive Elite 
SureFire C2 Centurian 
SureFire C3 Centurian 
Wicked Lasers 5mW Green Core Laser Pointer 532nm
Zebralight SC30

I think this should put me in the running for Flashoholic of the Month?

lovecpf

Paul


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 30, 2010)

A SF-A2 in *RED* is incoming.

http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/A2two1.jpg
http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/A2one1.jpg
http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/A2three.jpg

:twothumbs


----------



## skyfire (Jan 30, 2010)

pwatcher said:


> Well, my excuse is I had virtually nothing beyond maglites before this
> month. So while googling for flashlight reviews, I discovered CPF, and having lots of time on my hands (retired) I've gotten the following here or on the way!
> 
> AKOray K-109A - 3 modes with infinite adjustments
> ...


 
WOW. lol you would get my vote:thumbsup:

i started out the same way, just needing a new light after my maglite 3xAA broke. just googled some reviews. come across some fenix, then cpf, and now i spend entirely way too much time and money on lights. but i like it, and it makes me happy


----------



## Max Brightness (Jan 30, 2010)

Also added a special edition stainless steel Solarforce L2M body with a Cree R2 5-Mode drop-in.



Max Brightness said:


> I expected to get the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-0 for Christmas but I didn't give a definite "yes I got it" in December so I'll mention it here.
> 
> My buddy Centropolis is thinning out his herd so I picked a few up from him this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Max Brightness (Jan 30, 2010)

What is this?! Tell us more!



HKJ said:


> I have only bought a few lights this month, the most interesting one is:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 30, 2010)

*JetBeam JET-I PRO V3.0 240 Lumens (Torch Lumen)CREE 7090 XR-E (R2 bin) LED Flashlight Black :candle:*


----------



## curiousone1 (Jan 30, 2010)

JETbeam RRT-0


----------



## looky (Jan 30, 2010)

For myself I bought a Ra Twisty 85Tr. For my brother, who isn't really into flashlights, I bought a Fenix L2T, a Quark Mini and a Fenix EO1. I've also bought a few EO1's for friends. I am going to get either a Jetbeam Jet II IBS if I can find one and a Jetbeam RRT 1 or 2.


----------



## mitch168 (Jan 30, 2010)

Surefire g2l. Gotta have one. Soon to be modified but for now my temp edc until i get my inforce 6v replacement


----------



## lostinwv (Jan 30, 2010)

4Sevens Quark MiNi 123 for me.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 30, 2010)

Waiting on an order from Malkoff, (4) M60LL's & (2) M60LF's. Couldn't help myself at those price's.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## old4570 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maratac 1 x AA
Spear Clone 
Ultrafire C1 XP-G R5 
NF-03 - 1 x AA
NF-037 - 1 x AA


----------



## HKJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Max Brightness said:


> What is this?! Tell us more!



7000 lumen HID.

CPF discussion.


----------



## soli (Jan 31, 2010)

Gave a bunch of Fauxtons to people at christmas, lots of interest in them so just ordered another 10 pack from DX to keep with me so I can give them out to people who ask.


----------



## TECENG (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got my "Cube" a few days ago:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=211836

Wow, built like a tank and pretty darn bright on 14500's. I like it!


----------



## carrot (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought a Quark RGB. Hopefully it will tide me over until the Maelstrom S1200 comes out...


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 31, 2010)

Malkoff MD2 Natural + M60 and high/low ring (my second MD2, this one will be my handgun light)

Zebralight H501w (very nifty head light)

also, my Polarion X1 showed up this month

-Mayo


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tonight I finally ordered a light Ive been wanting for a long time .A natural colored, LiteFlux LF5XT is on the way .

I"m a big fan of LiteFlux and very eager for this light to arrive.

On another good note, My Jetbeam should be arriving tomorrow .


----------



## geoff538 (Jan 31, 2010)

30 lights.... that I can remember, & I just started at the beginning of January.

1-9 Fenix: TK40, PD30 new vers., LD20, ED20, (3) EO1's, TK30, (2) TA21 tacticals
11&12 Jetbeam: RRT-0 R2 emitter Mil green, Jet III R2 emitter Mil green w/ cool tint
13 Quark 123 Cr123 w/ R2
14 MTE SSC P7
15 Nitecore D20 R2
16&17 ITP: A1 EOS CREE XRE R2, A3 EOS AAA
18-21 Coast V2 triplex, and AAA mini torch, V2 power chip tactical w/ red & white, Auto LED rechargeable...... very cool (lightsandknives.com) clear!!!!
22 Dorcy 3AAA 180 Lumen
23&24 Life + Gear: AA 40 Lumen, 2C 220 Lumen (GREAT light for $35) Target
Surefire P60 LED bulb for G2, Thrunite P60 XP-G R5 batteryjunctionA+
25 Romisen Mini 200 lumen 3 mode Cree Q3
26 Maratac AA Natural Pre-Ordered on CPFMP.....
27 Leatherman Serac S1
28 Olight M20 Warrior

29&30 *Today* ; Maglite AA LED & 3C LED package from Costco from my bro for my birthday today. My first large Maglite. I have about 12 AA's all with Nite Ize tail caps and Terralux TLE 5 bulbs. I have to say I can't believe I've never owned a large Maglite, & this being their first attempt at a OEM LED version, it's pretty darn nice. I LOVE THEM BOTH.....

20 AA Eneloop's 12 AAA Eneloops and a MH-C9000 Charger/ analyner from Amazon.com
I might think of some more later?????

These are what I could come up with off the top of my head.......:twothumbs


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 31, 2010)

Mag61, from the MP
iTP A1 EOS Stainless Steel


----------



## abarth_1200 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm.

first up Nitecore Extreme R2
Fenix P1D CE with LEEF body and McClicky
Eagletac P100C2
Ultrafire C9
Novatac 120E and a ti bezel
Liteflux LF5XT Q5 in Natural, one of the last 15 to be made
Zebralight SC30
And a buch of AW rechargeables,

most of them havent arrived yet but when they doo it will be like christmas again, just dont tell the wife


----------



## drifts1 (Feb 1, 2010)

drifts1 said:


> ITP A3 EOS and an E20 I got off Amazon for $26.25 shipped!


 
Ok, just added an ITP A6 Polestar and ITP A3 EOS SS combo! $85.45 shipped!


----------



## tolkaze (Feb 1, 2010)

I keep going online to buy either a ITP A3 EOS or a Quark RGB, but always get sidetracked and buy something else...

I think we should warn new members MORE than "watch your wallet" as I was told... maybe "freeze your credit cards, and burn your cash"

Anyways, not as many as pwatcher bought (good list there!)

Novatac Storm
Nitecore SR3
Quark Preon Ti Black edition 2xAAA
Quark AA mini
an ebay bid on a Novatac 120m (although probably won't get it... not too fussed)

Oh, and a bunch of CR123's and cases etc...


I am NOT buying any flashlights this month!!


----------



## Bachac88 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gawd!!! I guess resistance is futile for the Holidays!!! Since December 15th 2009 I was on the prowl and like a disease it hit me.....
Surefire 6P Defender, Cheapy made in Taiwan 1W 2 AA (which works pretty fine and is my current EDC, Inova X1 UV, Serac S3, Maglite 2 AA, I was sure I was gonna stop here, you know appetite satiated. But nooo it goes on...... and finally today Surefire E1B. 

I gotta stop this madness!!! ......Nahhhh! 

Now I have 20 lights. What am I gonna do? 

I have my eye on a Fenix PD20 , I'm most interested now in 1 cell flashlights over 80 lumens, with at least 2 levels.


----------



## Gary123 (Feb 1, 2010)

This was my worst month ever as a flashaholic.

I thought it was time to check out a D10, so I bought a few: a Q5 D10, a Diamond Dragon D10 and a JHanko SP D10 (with 9 trits in the tail).

Then I got a KuKu427 Ti LF2XT XP-G from his first run. I think his first run was the prettiest. 

Then I prepaid for Mac's Ti SST-50 EDC.

Then I thought I'd try some commercial Ti XP-G lights so I got the Fenix Ti PD10 and three Ti Quarks: the 2x123 Tactical, the AA and the 123 Mini (like the Fenix and the Quark AA the best).

Oh, and the last was an EagleTac P10C - the best commercial pocket thrower I know of.


----------



## hron61 (Feb 2, 2010)

wolf-eyes raider xenon and a lumens factory eo-9 module.(wanted the m90 rattlesnake but out of stock, only 49.99) oh well. 
hey mayo, enjoy your new gun light.


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 2, 2010)

I picked up those three:







Plus a LF HO-9 dropin and I'm currently waiting on an A2 aviator which should be delivered to me within the next 5 hours. 

OK the Aviator has just arrived, now if it would just get dark already!


----------



## FrogmanM (Feb 2, 2010)

hron61 said:


> wolf-eyes raider xenon and a lumens factory eo-9 module.(wanted the m90 rattlesnake but out of stock, only 49.99) oh well.
> hey mayo, enjoy your new gun light.



Thanks, I hope it is up to the task of home defense, congrats on your recent torches as well. :wave:

-Mayo


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 2, 2010)

I just bought a Sunforce HID spotlight tonight.

It's time to melt some clouds. :devil:


----------



## 2Reason (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, but have been reading posts incessantly for a couple weeks. That new found knowledge, and the fact that I've been bitten by this passion, has resulted in my purchase of a Streamlight Scorpion C4LED, an Olight M21 Warrior, and a ThurNite Catapult. Oh, and I almost forgot what started it all, the Malkoff Drop-In Module for an old D Cell MagLite. 

Additionally, for power outages I bought two lanterns, a Coleman 8D Twin LED High Performance and a Coleman Twin LED. 

This is a great group and I really enjoy the discussions, but I fear that I have unleashed a monster. As a gun collector, I see the similarities to flashlight collecting... now I have two itches to scratch...


----------



## tolkaze (Feb 3, 2010)

Worst part about buying stuff in January, is that shipping internationally, some stuff doesn't arrive till February. I am in a constant state of waiting for something, I get anxious and have to buy something else while i'm waiting... arrrrgh!


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 4, 2010)

Some Fountain Valley photons...


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 6, 2010)

skyfire said:


> WOW. lol you would get my vote:thumbsup:
> 
> i started out the same way, just needing a new light after my maglite 3xAA broke. just googled some reviews. come across some fenix, then cpf, and now i spend entirely way too much time and money on lights. but i like it, and it makes me happy




Skyfire, that's my excuse too...I had some money left over from this semester, and I've got two choices: buy another light or save for college...and I'm thinking SureFire...lovecpf


----------



## COAST (Feb 6, 2010)

well i made myself a light using a p60 drop in that was using an r2. i switched it to an XPG R5. Then I used a solarforce L2 host. It was significantly brighter. Im planning on getting a Nitecore EX 10 and/or a quark reg 123^2... and hopefully the123 turbo


----------



## Databyter (Feb 6, 2010)

Alas after a year of being slightly broke and very disciplined I got some disposable cash in my tax return only to find that the builds I was going to do in January were no longer easily possible.

It seems a lot of suppliers and craftsmen on this board are no longer interested or perhaps able to supply a variety of hosts, packs, and components, and the options, components, and finishes that I assumed would be available are not only NOT available, but apparently never will be again.

But I'm still optimistic, I just need to search around, or maybe just put the money elsewhere.

A little advice, grab the good stuff while it's hot, it might not be there by the time you get around to affording it.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yesterday (2-5-10) I bought a Peak 10 mcp halogen 12 V-DC SLA battery powered spotlight. It's the older model with the rubberized coating, not the current production one. It's my first ever spotlight and it's a lot of fun. It was only $20 at Big Lots and most other places are charging around $60 to $65. What a *great* deal! :twothumbs


----------



## 22hornet (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought some lights I should have bought a long time ago:
- Surefire C3 (with Malkoff M60LF)
- Surefire G3 (with Malkoff M60LL)
- Surefire G2L

I am very pleased with each of them, especially the nitrolons.

Joris


----------



## SuperTrouper (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought my first Surefire this month, the oh so portable E1L!


----------



## ttate90303 (Feb 7, 2010)

Picked up a Surefire T1A Titan for a good price - local gun shop had reduced them for sale. Nice small light.


----------

